
Facebook apologises for legal threat over Cambridge Analytica story:live updates - Manu1987
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/live/2018/apr/26/facebook-chief-mike-schroepfer-faces-grilling-at-mps-fake-news-inquiry-live
======
mtgx
"We're sorry we got caught and now we have to apologize for it."

~~~
vaxin
Google is next. We really need a whistleblower there... Maybe we could start a
crowdfounded project to award anyone for revealing provable information about
google breaches of privacy.

[http://trutheum.com/](http://trutheum.com/)

I just don't understand why some people see them as any different.

~~~
Lionsion
> I just don't understand why some people see them as any different.

Facebook has been _far more_ careless and scandal prone, and it's business
model (ads targeted to a person) _requires_ a much more intimate invasion of
privacy. Google may collect more private data, but its use is probably much
more peripheral to its business (e.g. search term based ads can be pretty
effectively targeted _without_ an individual's profile). IMHO, Google's
attempts to "improve" its products with private data has actually made them
_worse_.

There are similarities though. Both companies have massive, concentrated
influence over the information people see, and have the ability to make
decisions that make all this Cambridge Analytica and fake news stuff look like
child's play. There are also the economic distortions they both cause by
having massively dominant market positions.

